# Passive Gerund: Dokunulma (Çeviri Sorusu)



## monelogg

He detests being touched his stuff.
(Eşyalarına dokunulmasından nefret eder.)

Bu şekilde bir kullanım doğru mudur?


----------



## CHovek

Yanlış.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

He detests people, inappropriately touching, his belongings.


----------



## gocmenhakan

"He hates people touching his stuff."


----------



## monelogg

@CHovek @RimeoftheAncientMariner @gocmenhakan 

Cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim. Bu gerund ve infinitive konusu beni bitirdi resmen.  Müsaadenizle anlamadığım birkaç nokta daha var onları da yanıtlayabilirseniz sevinirim.

Ben bu cümleyi bir dergideki bilgilere dayanarak yazmıştım. Eğer passive gerund kullanılacaksa Verb + gerund yerine verb + being + V3 şeklinde alıyormuş. Hatta bir örnek cümle de şöyle:

I appreciate *being invited* to the party.
(Partiye davet* edilmek* hoşuma gitti.)

"He detests being touched his stuff." cümlesini kurdum ama açıkçası içime sinmedi ve sorma ihtiyacı hissettim. Eh, 3 tane düzeltme aldığıma göre de yanılmamışım. 

Şimdi sorularıma geçeyim: Yukarıdaki örnek cümleye göre bu cümle de doğru gibi duruyor, neden yanlış?


Passive gerund kullanımında bilmediğim bir duruma mı denk geldim?
İstisna duruma mı denk geldim? Örneğin detest fiili ile passive yapı kullanılamıyor gibi bir durumla mı karşı karşıyayım?
Bu cümle Türkçe düşünmemin bir sonucu olarak mı yanlış?
Pek ihtimal vermiyorum ama yukarıdaki iki cümle düz gerund gibi durmasına rağmen passive anlamda mı?
Gerund ve infinitive niye bu kadar zor?


----------



## gocmenhakan

monelogg said:


> @CHovek @RimeoftheAncientMariner @gocmenhakan
> 
> Cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim. Bu gerund ve infinitive konusu beni bitirdi resmen.  Müsaadenizle anlamadığım birkaç nokta daha var onları da yanıtlayabilirseniz sevinirim.
> 
> Ben bu cümleyi bir dergideki bilgilere dayanarak yazmıştım. Eğer passive gerund kullanılacaksa Verb + gerund yerine verb + being + V3 şeklinde alıyormuş. Hatta bir örnek cümle de şöyle:
> 
> I appreciate *being invited* to the party.
> (Partiye davet* edilmek* hoşuma gitti.)
> 
> "He detests being touched his stuff." cümlesini kurdum ama açıkçası içime sinmedi ve sorma ihtiyacı hissettim. Eh, 3 tane düzeltme aldığıma göre de yanılmamışım.
> 
> Şimdi sorularıma geçeyim: Yukarıdaki örnek cümleye göre bu cümle de doğru gibi duruyor, neden yanlış?
> 
> 
> Passive gerund kullanımında bilmediğim bir duruma mı denk geldim?
> İstisna duruma mı denk geldim? Örneğin detest fiili ile passive yapı kullanılamıyor gibi bir durumla mı karşı karşıyayım?
> Bu cümle Türkçe düşünmemin bir sonucu olarak mı yanlış?
> Pek ihtimal vermiyorum ama yukarıdaki iki cümle düz gerund gibi durmasına rağmen passive anlamda mı?
> Gerund ve infinitive niye bu kadar zor?


Bu, diller arası farklılıktan kaynaklanan bir durum. Özellikle edilgen yapı, İngilizce'de bizden farklı. Mesela biz Türkçe'de "bana verildi" şeklinde söylüyoruz. Burada şahıs zamiri olarak "ben" kelimesini kullanamıyoruz. Ama İngilizce'de "l was given" olabiliyor. Yani dilleri kendi doğasında değerlendirmek gerekir. Kurmak istediğimiz cümle o dilde en doğal nasıl ifade ediliyorsa onu tercih etmek gerekir. Zorlamaya kalktığımız, kelime kelime düşünmeye çalıştığımız zaman, çeviri bilgisayar çevirisine dönüyor.


----------



## monelogg

gocmenhakan said:


> Yani dilleri kendi doğasında değerlendirmek gerekir. Kurmak istediğimiz cümle o dilde en doğal nasıl ifade ediliyorsa onu tercih etmek gerekir.



Cevabınız için teşekkür ederim @gocmenhakan 
Şimdi iyice ikna oldum.


----------



## emre aydın

He detests his stuff being touched.

şeklinde doğru olabilir. Ne dersiniz?


----------



## remyzero

He detests his stuff being touched.

bu şekilde dogru hocam


----------



## monelogg

@emre aydın @remyzero 

Katkılarınız için teşekkür ederim.


----------

